# Porpoising Effect - Gone!!!!



## Oregon_Camper

First off, I want to send out a big THANK YOU to PDX_Doug for taking time today to help me finalize my F-350 / Equalizer setup. I thought I had it set up correctly before, but after the first trip, is was clear I needed some fine tuning do to all the porpoising I was getting.

After taking the Outback where we could weigh all the configurations, we finally came to the conclusion I needd to add 2 more 39c washers. Simple solution....but getting *TO* the solution is the hard part.

For those that care, here are the numbers we used to get to a final setting. 3 Hours...unknown backup/hooks ups and one case of Mike's (small payment to Doug







) and I'm all dialed in. Truck/trailer combo is now working great and I'm confident we removed all my problems.


----------



## skippershe

I agree!!

Doug was a huge help to us when we were having issues getting our Equalizer dialed in as well









ok. so get to the nitty gritty...how many total washers and what "L" bracket hole are you set on? 
I know everything varies from tv to tv, but I'm just curious


----------



## jozway

Now you tell me after I struggled to get mine just right.







Actually once I took it apart 3 times it got pretty easy and i sure do understand it alot better.








Im quessing doug had to put his time in too


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jozway said:


> Now you tell me after I struggled to get mine just right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually once I took it apart 3 times it got pretty easy and i sure do understand it alot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im quessing doug had to put his time in too


Sorry...









Posted as quick as possible.


----------



## garyb1st

I thought I understood porpoising but maybe not. I can't imagine eliminating it entirely. My shocks and EZ Flex suspension kit helped smooth out the ride but the trailer is still connected to the truck. Significant road conditions are felt in the cab. When you talk about porpoising are you talking about a continuous wave like movement that gradually lessens or a couple of sudden harsh jerks?

I have a Reese hitch and I'm not sure if it can be adjusted other than tightening or loosening the chain. The links are pretty big so any adjustment would be significantly larger than a couple of washers. Your situation sounds more like fine tuning. Please explain.


----------



## Nathan

garyb1st said:


> I thought I understood porpoising but maybe not. I can't imagine eliminating it entirely. My shocks and EZ Flex suspension kit helped smooth out the ride but the trailer is still connected to the truck. Significant road conditions are felt in the cab. When you talk about porpoising are you talking about a continuous wave like movement that gradually lessens or a couple of sudden harsh jerks?
> 
> I have a Reese hitch and I'm not sure if it can be adjusted other than tightening or loosening the chain. The links are pretty big so any adjustment would be significantly larger than a couple of washers. Your situation sounds more like fine tuning. Please explain.


Gary, on the Reese hitch, the head can be tilted as well. You're right that 1 link can be a rather big change.


----------



## Sayonara

So was this done with the bikes in the bed? 
How many washers were in your original setup?
Sounds like the long and short of it is you transferred more weight to the front axle than you had in your origianl setup. Still less weight than unloaded. This is what was confussing me when i set mine up. once i got over that, it went smooth!!

Glad you guys got it figured out !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

garyb1st said:


> I thought I understood porpoising but maybe not. I can't imagine eliminating it entirely. My shocks and EZ Flex suspension kit helped smooth out the ride but the trailer is still connected to the truck. Significant road conditions are felt in the cab. When you talk about porpoising are you talking about a continuous wave like movement that gradually lessens or a couple of sudden harsh jerks?
> 
> I have a Reese hitch and I'm not sure if it can be adjusted other than tightening or loosening the chain. The links are pretty big so any adjustment would be significantly larger than a couple of washers. Your situation sounds more like fine tuning. Please explain.


Eliminated "entirely" no...but I'd say we got 95% of it. It was really bad before, but going over dips/bumps in the road would cause about 2-3 seconds of the proposing (wave) effect. I didn't like it one bit...I didn't have it with my Suburban, so I knew someone wasn't right.

I know have 7 washers and I have 4.5 holes showing on my "L" bracket.

Doug and I did this configuration with the black tank full (clean water) and no motorcycles in the back. We were shooting for a happy medium as sometimes we have the motorcycles and sometimes we don't.

When we take the bikes, I'm simply going to raise the "L" bracket on hole. We figured this would send ~60lbs to the front..perhaps more. I will have to see how that works next week when we leave for Paradise Creek.

http://www.fs.fed.us/gpnf/recreation/campg...ise-creek.shtml


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I agree!!
> 
> Doug was a huge help to us when we were having issues getting our Equalizer dialed in as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. so get to the nitty gritty...how many total washers and what "L" bracket hole are you set on?
> I know everything varies from tv to tv, but I'm just curious


I know have 7 washers and I have 4.5 holes showing on my "L" bracket.


----------



## garyb1st

Nathan said:


> Gary, on the Reese hitch, the head can be tilted as well. You're right that 1 link can be a rather big change.


It appears the top bolt has about a half inch of movement from back to front. I guess that would cause the head to tilt a bit. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable playing with it though. Fortunately the trailer pulls well with the current set up. When I put my cycle in the garage that may change.

In looking at the Reese site, I noticed that regular maintenance including checking the tightness of the hitch head bolts is recommended before each trip. I check tires and lug nuts but haven't thought about the hitch. I guess I need to add that to my pre-departure checklist.


----------



## Nathan

garyb1st said:


> Gary, on the Reese hitch, the head can be tilted as well. You're right that 1 link can be a rather big change.


It appears the top bolt has about a half inch of movement from back to front. I guess that would cause the head to tilt a bit. I'm not sure I'd be comfortable playing with it though. Fortunately the trailer pulls well with the current set up. When I put my cycle in the garage that may change.

In looking at the Reese site, I noticed that regular maintenance including checking the tightness of the hitch head bolts is recommended before each trip. I check tires and lug nuts but haven't thought about the hitch. I guess I need to add that to my pre-departure checklist.
[/quote]

Different beast altogether, but on the reese, there are two square "Washers with serations on one face that interface with the serations on the hitch. This locks things together when you torque it up. If it works, don't mess with it. If not, don't be afraid. Read the instructions and it's not that bad. I re-did mine in a rest area during a lunch stop when I first had the trailer.


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know have 7 washers and I have 4.5 holes showing on my "L" bracket.


just wondering..... I was told here while setting mine up last fall that 1 washer = 1 hole on the bracket. meaning removing a washer is like raising the bracket. did you guys find that to be true? If i remember right, im at 5 washers and 2-3 holes (that part i cant remember exactly) but im wondering if its the same as 7 and 4.5. Just curious.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sayonara said:


> I know have 7 washers and I have 4.5 holes showing on my "L" bracket.


just wondering..... I was told here while setting mine up last fall that 1 washer = 1 hole on the bracket. meaning removing a washer is like raising the bracket. did you guys find that to be true? If i remember right, im at 5 washers and 2-3 holes (that part i cant remember exactly) but im wondering if its the same as 7 and 4.5. Just curious.
[/quote]

Per the chart above...I came in at 4.980 on the Front Axle (truck only). Raising the "L" bracket up one hole (Outback and WD attached), brought the Front Axle to 4,740. Lowering "L" bracket back down one hole...and added 2 washers brought the Front Axle to 4,880.

Doug and I thought the "L" bracket = 1 washer....but on this truck, it isn't exactly the case. Could be true on 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton TV's. The F-350 is a beast...and it has the suspension to prove it. The truck alone came is at 8,330lbs....that is HEAVY.


----------



## Airboss

I'm curious, did you test drive the rig between each change?

I think that this is what's keeping me from diving into a new hitch - all the time and effort it will take to install it and get it dialed in. I know I need to, especially with our BIG trip back home to Washington coming up, but there is a severe lack of experienced campers here on Fort Irwin to help with the set-up. [sigh]









On top of that, I STILL can't decide between the Reese Strait-Line and the Equal-i-zer!


----------



## Sayonara

Oregon_Camper said:


> I know have 7 washers and I have 4.5 holes showing on my "L" bracket.


just wondering..... I was told here while setting mine up last fall that 1 washer = 1 hole on the bracket. meaning removing a washer is like raising the bracket. did you guys find that to be true? If i remember right, im at 5 washers and 2-3 holes (that part i cant remember exactly) but im wondering if its the same as 7 and 4.5. Just curious.
[/quote]

Per the chart above...I came in at 4.980 on the Front Axle (truck only). Raising the "L" bracket up one hole (Outback and WD attached), brought the Front Axle to 4,740. Lowering "L" bracket back down one hole...and added 2 washers brought the Front Axle to 4,880.

Doug and I thought the "L" bracket = 1 washer....but on this truck, it isn't exactly the case. Could be true on 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton TV's. The F-350 is a beast...and it has the suspension to prove it. The truck alone came is at 8,330lbs....that is HEAVY.
[/quote]
Good point though, adding more washers probably provides more leverage to get that beast lifted since you can only go so high on the brackets. 
Did you measure your "squat" in the suspension? I raised 1/2" in the front and lowered 1-1/4" in the rear. Still waiting on the next trip to find out just how good it is now.

Cant wait to hear how it turned out for you. We are so happy we made the change to the 08 F350 !! BIG difference.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Airboss said:


> I'm curious, did you test drive the rig between each change?


I didn't drive between raising the "L" bracket and then lowering "L" bracket and adding the 2 washers. Having access to the scales made it a lot easier.


----------



## OutbackPM

Oregon_Camper said:


> http://tannerjim.googlepages.com/F-350Hitc...hSEtup-full.gif[/img]


 Does the data say you have a trailer thats 7300 lbs? Is'nt the GVW at 7000lb?

Just need to watch it with the tires limited to that weight and all the problems you get even when not overloaded.

Take care


----------



## Oregon_Camper

OutbackPM said:


> http://tannerjim.googlepages.com/F-350Hitc...hSEtup-full.gif[/img]


Does the data say you have a trailer thats 7300 lbs? Is'nt the GVW at 7000lb?

Just need to watch it with the tires limited to that weight and all the problems you get even when not overloaded.

Take care
[/quote]

Agree...that is why I changed the entire setup from 14' to 15" Rims/Tires in March.

I know the Black Tank was FULL (I filled with fresh water to the rim) so that will drop ~240lbs (think the tank is 30gallons).


----------



## OutbackPM

Oregon_Camper said:


> http://tannerjim.googlepages.com/F-350Hitc...hSEtup-full.gif[/img]


Does the data say you have a trailer thats 7300 lbs? Is'nt the GVW at 7000lb?

Just need to watch it with the tires limited to that weight and all the problems you get even when not overloaded.

Take care
[/quote]

Agree...that is why I changed the entire setup from 14' to 15" Rims/Tires in March.

I know the Black Tank was FULL (I filled with fresh water to the rim) so that will drop ~240lbs (think the tank is 30gallons).
[/quote]

Good for you that you filled your tank and had some in the black when you weighed. The 15 inch tire will give you some more margin than you had before.

I do remember someone on here who had bad tire wear and finally resolved the issue due to a bent axle probably from over load was the conclusion. I don't remember any weighing being involved so how much was not known. I think its a good idea to periodically weigh so you know how much you are running. I need to do that with my new one now I have many extras I did not have in the Outback.

Glad you have the hitch worked out and know your loading.


----------

